# Silkroad Vista Home Premium Problem



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

Hello,

I downloaded Silkroad. Now i tried to run it sometimes it said Silkroad doesnt repsond or whatsoever. I tried the Run as Administrator and the Compatible at Windows XP Service Pack 2 thing.

System specs:
C2D E6600
XFX8800GTS 320MB
2 gig ram
MSI P6N SLI 650 nVidia chipset.
XFI Xtremegame soundcard

This is what i get.

When you start silkroad

this is at the login its just that you see there are no boats.








character selection. As you see no dock. or boats








This is ingame. Strange really strange. never had this with windows XP









Could someone PLZ help me with this.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

looks like missing textures.start by reinstalling the game.if that doesnt help run through the follow these steps first link in my sig.


----------



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

I got the game updated to 1.100

Video Drivers of the 8800GTS are Force ware version: 158.18

What to do?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

same card and drivers i got.like i said try to reinstall the game.it looks like missing textures.before you install that patch again see if the game will work.


----------



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

But its Updating by itself.. Like i start the game and you see the bar downloading Updates..


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

ah i see do you have any firewall software going while it is updating.if so what is it some of those things can botch an install.


----------



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

Only the Vista Firewall.. But if i block silkroad ill be not able to go online at all do i?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yes if you block it.its not going to work hold on a minute.im going to google to see if anyone is having problems with that game,and vista.

this is from the silkroad website


Problems Regarding Vista Execution 

Date : 4/19/2007 

inquiry : 3068 

Hello. This is Silkroad Online.

There is a problem with Windows Vista at the moment, where the game may not execute normally when the client is launched. Microsoft Windows is responsible for the corresponding problem, and we are currently waiting for Microsoft to take actions to resolve this problem.

http://www.silkroadonline.net/sro_board/fmboard/fm_board.asp?bID=SB_Inform&sID=1&Page=1&Num=810


----------



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

thats 3 months ago


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yeah but it doesnt mean they have fixed it yet.because i didnt find anything else about it there.


----------



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea.. Well im reinstalling it right now! So 1 sec ill check if it works or not. They say i have to do at the compatiblility Windows XP so should i do that right away? or must i wait and first launch the game without doin things with it.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

the main page for it now says vista compatible so it must be. i was looking at the skillroad forum people were complaining about vista problems.

here is someones advice from the silkroad forum


Right click on the instal file and run as administrator. When its finished, make sure to right click on the shortcut and go to the compatability tab and selecet XP Service Pack2 Compatability and check the option to run it as administrator. Then allow Silkroad.exe, sro_client.exe, and gameguard.des in your firewall,or disable it.


----------



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

hm Ok. But is that the problem> Couse it looks like a graphic or a file missing problem. Or maybe a mismatch of something


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

yes it looks like a missing texture file.have you tried to download a new copy yet?its possible you got a corrupt download.


----------



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

Its straight from the Website. A friend checked it and it isnt a corrupt download. Its till updating tho. Ill let you know in a sec of it will work or not.

(btw sorry for asking so many questions.. im just gettin crazy with vista and this cinda problems. So thanks for helping me)


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your welcome.no problem on all the questions thats why we are here to try to help.


----------



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

Ok news. I reinstalled it. Everything worked fine. But! When i tried to change the resolution and the Quality of the graphics it just shut off and got a weird error with question marks...

I tried to restart the game. I got the same thing. No baots not background

In the error i saw my system specs thats all further weird signs and question marks.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

hmm well i will keep looking for a solution.for now if ya want to play i guess you need to reinstall again,and leave the graphics settings alone.


----------



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

Yea Well ill try that tommorow than. Atleast i know HOW to play. Thnx for the Help and if you found something ill read it here.

greetz Zer0


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

your welcome i will keep looking if i find something i will post it here later,or tommorow.


----------



## Zer0GT (Jul 13, 2007)

Well it works now. I did this so you guys can give this for information to the people who have the same problem:

At youre nvidia control panel go to the settings and change:

Anistropic Filtering to 4x
and Antialiasing to 8x

I still cant change any game graphic setting otherwise ill get the same problem that i cant see anything but if i leave it custom it works.

Thnx for the help.

Greetz Zer0


----------



## deadrock69 (Dec 9, 2007)

ok so i have the vista home premium and i have tryed 6 different down loads for slikroad online and every one of them work ok up to the point where i need to create a a player i can not see the bottom of the window. its like i need two more inches of screen. i have tried to change the screen res. about 30 times i can make it a lot worse but i can only get it so close.it has been like 3 days of trying to find out what im doing wrong.
PLEASE HELP ME


----------

